
Major Film Directors are talking to TV makers about killing motion smoothing - valiant-comma
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/9/12/17849560/tv-motion-smoothing-reference-mode-nolan-anderson
======
ddingus
My Samsung Plasma TV has two modes I really enjoy:

One is the 24 frame, cinema mode. I bought "How The West Was Won" on Blu Ray.
It is probably the most beautiful Blu Ray title I have. And it looks very
different when the usual, normal TV modes are used for viewing.

The other one is "game" or "monitor" mode, and the TV actually does next to
nothing to the signal, just blasts the pixels out as they come. That Blu Ray
looks pretty good in this mode, but has motion jitter because the frame rates
are not matched to the original.

